# Connecting to Microsoft Exchange Using Mail App



## jzblock (Aug 26, 2011)

So I have tried countless times to connect my work email to my phone. My work email uses microsoft access and supports exchange. I have my username, password, domain, and mail server correct but I can never get it to work. It either tells me the username and password do not match or it cannot connect to the server. Anyone else have any problems trying to sync an exchange account? Any fix for it?


----------



## gotcha (Jun 21, 2011)

none here, im on CM7 161 and i had it workin on sense roms also. try your IT department maybe they can configure it for you.


----------



## ziggy484 (Aug 4, 2011)

If this helps...
I leave domain blank
My username and password are same as my windows login on work computer


----------



## jzblock (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the quick responses, I feel like I have tried every possible combination of ways to enter in my information. I'm running cm 1.6.1 as well, I couldnt get it when I was on 1.4 either. and I even had problems when I was just running my sense ROM. I guess I will have to go to my Tech Support and see if they can set it up for me. I just dont know what else they can do


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Do you need to VPN in or is there a site you can visit from anywhere to view your email?


----------



## jzblock (Aug 26, 2011)

not sure about the VPN. There is a website though I can go to if I'm home or using a different computer and need to access my email. Otherwise when I'm at work I just use my computer which connects through access.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

jzblock said:


> not sure about the VPN. There is a website though I can go to if I'm home or using a different computer and need to access my email. Otherwise when I'm at work I just use my computer which connects through access.


These steps may be different if you are running sense.

Okay then, here is what you "Should" have to do.

1. Go to email and click add account.

2. On the first screen just enter your email and password as you normally would ([email protected])

3. If on AOSP click "Exchange" if on Sense I believe you should click "Exchange Active Sync"

4. Leave your username alone and make sure domain is blank, the only thing you need to do is make sure where it says server, that is the exact address of the website you go to to view your mail (Mine is webmail2.<<domain>>.com, I.e. if you work at UPMC it would probably be webmail2.upmc.com). Then click next.

You should then be done. If this doesn't work post back all of the fields and what is in them after you put in your username and password.


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

jzblock said:


> So I have tried countless times to connect my work email to my phone. My work email uses microsoft access and supports exchange. I have my username, password, domain, and mail server correct but I can never get it to work. It either tells me the username and password do not match or it cannot connect to the server. Anyone else have any problems trying to sync an exchange account? Any fix for it?


I know I have to "uncheck" use a SSL on my setup...once I do that...it connects.


----------

